# Just ordered a new acoustic.



## Gary




----------



## surfspeck

Kool!


----------



## Gary

surfspeck said:


> Kool!


Thanks. These are incredible guitars that very few people know about. These are NOT factory built in China, but handmade in Canada. The last S6 I played at GC, I played it back to back to ~ $1500-$2000 Martins and Taylors and if I was blindfolded, I couldn't tell the difference. Except in my wallet.

This is a $400 guitar.


----------



## BullyARed

Didn't you buy that Yamaha 730s recently? Very soon you will have as many guitars as your fishing rods and still counting!


----------



## Gary

And RC planes, mountain bikes....


----------



## water turkey2

I go play in the acoustic room of the local Guitar Center and I love the Seagulls. Very rich sound and I like how light they are.


----------



## Raynard

Just bought an Entourage, fell in love with it at the store, have not set it down yet.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice!


----------



## Rawpower

Did your guitar come in yet? Post some pic's


----------



## Gary

Oh yea!


----------



## TranTheMan

Gary, all your fault. I am out of $400 for the same!


----------



## Rawpower

I saw one the other day at a Pawn shop but it had a small chip on the head stock. I didn't get it but maybe I should have. When I went back to try it out, it was gone. Oh well, I have my eye on a Taylor now.


----------



## Bass-Tracker

Gary said:


> Thanks. These are incredible guitars that very few people know about. These are NOT factory built in China, but handmade in Canada. The last S6 I played at GC, I played it back to back to ~ $1500-$2000 Martins and Taylors and if I was blindfolded, I couldn't tell the difference. Except in my wallet.
> 
> This is a $400 guitar.


Comparing Seagulls to Martins, Taylors or even Gibsons is like comparing apples to oranges.
Different skin, innards & origin.

In the last 10 years Martins, Taylors & Fenders have been cheapened up quite alot.
If it's older than 10 years you have a much better guitar.

I own a Martin HD28 (1969) & Martin DR (1997).
It's been said forever that all Acoustic guitars are compared to the Martin 28's in sound & the 28' are the most copied of all Acoustic guitars.
It still rings true regardless of how many new companies start up.
I'll keep my Martins.

.


----------



## BigBay420

Bass-Tracker said:


> Comparing Seagulls to Martins, Taylors or even Gibsons is like comparing apples to oranges.
> Different skin, innards & origin.
> 
> In the last 10 years Martins, Taylors & Fenders have been cheapened up quite alot.
> If it's older than 10 years you have a much better guitar.
> 
> I own a Martin HD28 (1969) & Martin DR (1997).
> It's been said forever that all Acoustic guitars are compared to the Martin 28's in sound & the 28' are the most copied of all Acoustic guitars.
> It still rings true regardless of how many new companies start up.
> I'll keep my Martins.
> 
> .


I don't know it's just something about a Taylor that makes me smile while playing.


----------



## pickn'fish

I bought a D35 in 1975. Kinda wish I had bought an HD28. But, Lord Almighty is it SWEET sounding. I love it. Bought a Taylor 810 Custom in 1988. Great sounding geetar and beautiful beyond description. Apples and oranges... sorta. Once owned a D18, also. Almost sold the Taylor but reconsidered and glad of it. But, I've decided I am basically a Martin man, the linchpin of acoustic guitars...


----------



## gigem87

Happy to find this thread. I have been researching to find a new acoustic guitar and landed on the Seagull Original S6. My situation is complicated by the fact that I am left handed. I have held right handed ones, and can halfway play them upside down. Just found a left handed one in town and will see it on Monday.

Not at Southpaw Guitars, but they did locate it for me.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Happy to find the thread as well. I am planning on a Taylor T5 as a retirement gift to myself but now I want to check out Seagull.

Maybe get now and save some change.


----------



## gigem87

Update - Just came from from Guitar Stringers in Pasadena with my new, left handed Seagull Original S6. I am in love with this guitar!

It was a "factory second", and the price was great. Just $250. See pictures below.

Really hard to find a factory second of anything that is specifically left handed, so I was stoked to get it.

Last picture looks bad - reflection and poor light. Guitar is perfect except for that one ding on the binding...


----------



## catndahats

Hey Gigem,
Congrats on the lefty guitar!
I haven't been to guitar stringer in ages. Are they still a Santa Cruz dealer? Did you see anything interesting in the acoustic section besides your great find?


----------

